# Need a suggestion.



## skier90 (Aug 28, 2008)

My friend and I have planned on attempting to summit our first 4,000 footer this Sunday. We just cant decide were to go. We both are in good shape, would be day tripping up 93, and my friend has a weird fascination for climbing rocky ledges on hikes. I was thinking tripierimeds (sp), or the flume trail.


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 28, 2008)

What other non-4K hiking background do you have? Have you been above treeline?


----------



## Shroud (Aug 29, 2008)

I really don't think the Tripyramids or Flume Slide are appropriate trails for your first 4k footer honestly.

If I had to suggest one trip then it would have to be the classic Mt Lafeyette - Mt Lincoln combo via the Franconia Ridge using the Old Bridle Path and Falling Waters trails which both start at the same trailhead. It's really up to you which direction you choose to travel. There's a reason this hike is so popular and would make a worthy first hike over 4k feet with plenty of travel above treeline.


----------



## LongStep (Aug 29, 2008)

My first and second 4000' were pierce and Eisenhower. Summit of Eisenhower is amazing and the ridge in between the two peaks is stellar with fantastic scenery.


----------



## Sasquatch (Aug 29, 2008)

Flume and tripyramids both offer  rock scrambles up ledges and if your comfortable doing that go for it! My wife did the tri's for the first time 2 weeks ago and although it was right on the border of her comfort zone on the N slide she went up with little difficulty.


----------



## skier90 (Aug 29, 2008)

> What other non-4K hiking background do you have? Have you been above treeline?



Not much experience, just cant get out enough. The larger mountains I’ve done are really medium size. Kiersage, Major, and Monadnock. With the lack of experience im planning on taking plenty of emergency supplies just in case. I love hiking and want more challenge and the thrill of hiking the bigger mountains. Thanks for the responses. any one have more suggestions? What about Osceola, or Cannon?


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 31, 2008)

Osceola is an excellent choice. It's a very straightforward trail up, then beautiful, open ledges with wide views at the summit. If you're feeling good, follow the trail over to East Osceola, and don't worry about the warnings in the guide books about the "chimney", it's just 20' or so of rock, no major exposure, and a lot of fun if you enjoyed jungle gyms as a child.

Cannon is also a good choice, but note that it's longer and a *much* rougher trail. An attractive loop hike is to park at the hiker parking lot (on the left after exiting from I-93 southbound) at Lafayette Campground. Head up the Lonesome Lake trail to the Hi-Cannon Trail. There are a few small ledges on this route, and also a ladder, possibly tricky for one with fear of heights. At the top of Hi-Cannon, turn right (north) on Kinsman Ridge then up to the summit observation deck, views in all directions. If anything goes wrong, you can (for a price) take the tram down (if in season; check first to see if it, and the summit cafeteria & restrooms, are open) then walk the bike path back to your car. Otherwise, head back down Kinsman Ridge (southbound) and descend steeply with a lot of rocks and roots down into what's known as Coppermine Col, then take a left on the Lonesome Lake trail which will take you to ... Lonesome Lake. Make a circuit of the Lake, stop in at the hut for water or restrooms, then continue down the Lonesome Lake trail back past the start of Hi-Cannon and down to the car.


----------



## skier90 (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I ended up hiking the Tripyramids. It was amazing, the north slide was unlike anything I would have imaged and the views were the best I’ve seen. This was the first time I’ve been scared on a hike but it was well worth it and part of the fun. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 2, 2008)

The tri's are a pretty good trip for first 4K's.  Distance not bad, the elevation gain is not bad, it's just done in a big piece on the North Slide.  Views from the top of the slides are great too.

Congratulations!


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 30, 2008)

What's next skier90?


----------



## skier90 (Oct 2, 2008)

> What's next skier90?



Might end up doing Tecumseh when I pick up my season pass. Other than that I’m done for this season and will wait for the summer to bag a few more peaks, I don’t want to push my luck to far with winter hiking and I can get to the mountains enough through skiing. Hopefully Ill build up some experience this summer and hit some interesting ones.


----------

